# Enduro Fully vs. Enduro Hardtail



## ChrisDeluxe (14. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich weiß, die einzig richtige Antwort lautet: Beides .
In den Fall Frage ich euch aber wie ihr das einschätzt. 
Eine Meta SX 2 aus 2012 auf 26" Rädern vs ein Meta HT AM aus 2017 auf 27,5". 
Würdet ihr das Fully eher verkaufen und das neuere Hardtail holen? 
Wohne in BW, also nichts hochalpines und Parkbesuche sind ansich nicht geplant.


----------



## Steff2250 (20. Februar 2020)

Moin 
die Antwort hast Du Dir ja selbst gegeben  
ich hab mir letztes Jahr den Meta HT TR aufgebaut 
und es ist 



                       also wenn das Fully dem Hardtail nicht weichen muss
fahre beide 

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisDeluxe (20. Februar 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort. Das Hardtail vs Fully Angebot hat sich bei mir leider zerschlagen. Somit wird das Meta einfach weiter verbessert und vor allem einfach gefahren. 
Ein Hardtail werd ich dann sicherlich in naher Zukunft zusätzlich holen.


----------

